# Medic!



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

@Gumby-cr is on a wrecking spree and I'm the latest casualty. Just look at this, he was just sending some Machine Guns and a couple friends.

Thank you!

Revenge is a dish best served cold...










Sent from the Westside


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

@Gumby-cr does your Carnage have no end?!?  Nice bomb.

Sent from the bottom of the rabbit hole dazed and confused using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

I was worried those Machine Guns were going to damage wrappers. Looks like it just fell off with no damage done. Enjoy the smokes brother :grin2:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Wow another nice bombing! Very nice indeed.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Freaking sweet!!

Sent from the garage


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice work gumby!!


----------



## the camaro show (Nov 21, 2018)

Sweet hit! Anyone know where to find those machine guns? I’d like to buy some I know it’s a ez limited stick.


----------



## SilkyJ (May 15, 2018)

Dang! Nice hit!


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: The Poky Express rides again!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

He's a mad man ! Great hit though.


----------



## msmith1986 (Apr 24, 2017)

Badassery all around from Adam lately. I wonder how many more might be MIA yet....

Sent from my LG-H830 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Professional hit there! Nice job 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Gumby is on a rampage! Very nice!


----------



## Matt_21 (May 15, 2014)

WOW!
That would make a crater that would show on google maps!
Nice work Gumby!


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

Heavy hitter!! 

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

Monstrous!! What a hit!!!


Sent from the Bureau of Declining Returns and Urban De-laborization.


----------



## kacey (Jun 18, 2018)

@Gumby-cr is on a rampage.
Great smokes enjoy them.

Sent from my SM-G925I using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

@Gumby-cr, pucker up Adam

fedex 8137 9320 0118


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Westside Threat said:


> @*Gumby-cr*, pucker up Adam
> 
> fedex 8137 9320 0118


Oh Oh. I better suit up and bunker down :grin2:


----------

